# American Flyer 4 rail track



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I just bought 100+ pieces of AF O gauge track, most of which is 4 rail. I searched the Internet for information and didn't find much. Does anyone know what the 4th rail is for? Or which trains used it? It may have been for a whistle.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, the reason for buying this track is that it is compatible with Lionel O-31 and it is 40" diameter. I have several manual switches that match this track that I am converting to automatic by installing an 022 switch motor to them. I have done one switch so far, and the conversion is relatively easy.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

?? I have never seen any 4 rail. If you can please post a photo for those of us that have never seen it. Thanks; Don


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a pictue on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twelve-curv...624669?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item58a37744dd


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> ?? I have never seen any 4 rail. If you can please post a photo for those of us that have never seen it. Thanks; Don


Here (never seen it before...looks odd):


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

If I had to guess, it's dual gauge. Three rails for O gauge, then the extra rail and the innermost rail for S gauge. I've never seen that before, but it's cool.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

It is not dual gauge. The 4th rail is lower than the other rails.


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually, no, I'm sorry. I just read up on another forum that the fourth rail is used to activate the whistle. The track is from around 1937.

Apparently there was a lawsuit over patent infringement when American Flyer wanted to put a whistle in their trains. Lionel wouldn't have any of it, and they won. So this was American Flyer's solution. The track is actually banked, as the ties look like stairs. It's pretty neat and apparently pretty rare.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought it cheap, and if the 4 rail stuff is rare and some guys want to pay for it, I may put it on eBay. There is some 4 rail stuff for sale and they want a pretty penny for it. I really bought it because it is 40" diameter rather than 31."


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Lionel makes standard 3 rail tubular track in O42 diameter, pretty close to 40.
Would that work? I think they have it in both O27 height and standard O gauge.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think Lionel makes any O-42 switches that are compatible with O-31 track. I have some Lionel O-42. I haven't dug it out of the closet yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Though I was never really into Flyers,I never heard of that rail before.
Learn something everyday. :smokin:

It was indeed made to operate a whistle. Something about Lionel putting up a stink about their whistles.
Copy and paste.
The reason that Flyer came up with this track is because of the patent that Lionel held for a whistle mounted in their tender. There was a law suit over patent infringement and Flyer lost. 
It was reputedly made for just a year or two circa 1937 for American Flyer trains. Apparently the fourth rail supplied power to an on-board whistle.

I think they only made a few trains for it? One was a stream liner. The Union Pacific Streamliner.

I would say that this track is rare? 
And a piece of Flyer history. Good find servoguy. :thumbsup:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You found the same information I did, but there isn't much. I didn't find any trains for it for sale. 

Now I have to decide what to do with it. Should I sell it on eBay or just store it or use it. I may try eBay to see if anyone wants it worse than I do.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> You found the same information I did, but there isn't much. I didn't find any trains for it for sale.
> 
> Now I have to decide what to do with it. Should I sell it on eBay or just store it or use it. I may try eBay to see if anyone wants it worse than I do.


I did find one Stream liner set that was supposed to work on it from a live auction house listing in a picture search I did. I don't know if they are correct in their listing you know how that goes.

I imagine you got them for a good price.
Put them on e bay with a reserve to test the results?
I know.......me included....I don't like reserves. :smilie_daumenneg:
But that way you can get an ideal of what someone is willing to shell out for them, without giving them away. :smokin:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

There are a couple of listings on eBay for 4 rail track. I am going to watch them and see if they get any bids.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

deja vu here. I think we have covered this topic before on the forum. Like once
every year or so. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13159&highlight=american+flyer+track

4 rail mentioned in the above post.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3736

Link given in the first post.

I know this topic has popped more than this too. Anyways American flyer did
make high rail 0-42 three rail switches during the 1950s just in case you wanted
to know. There is only one weak point to the switch. It has one pot metal gear
in it. Sometimes these are locked up tight or broken. However, most do not
seem to be effected and work fine. 

Pookybear


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Because of the problem with the die cast gears failing, I am removing the manual control for my AF O gauge switches and adapting an 022 switch motor. With this motor I can get the non-derailing feature that the 022 switches have. I have done one switch so far, and it works just fine.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

servoguy,

Do you have this modification to the American Flyer Switch in a different thread? If not
some pictures would be great. I would like to see this modification.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> deja vu here. I think we have covered this topic before on the forum. Like once
> every year or so.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13159&highlight=american+flyer+track
> ...



Once a year or so? Lets make it a MTF tradition then. 

I did not see it, I guess I was not looking at the S forum back then, plus we have new members since it has been discussed.
Maybe someone else learned from the thread?
Maybe someone is looking for some?
Maybe.

Next August I will bring it up the topic again.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Never seen it, pretty cool. The more I learn the less I know!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> Once a year or so? Lets make it a MTF tradition then.
> 
> I did not see it, I guess I was not looking at the S forum back then, plus we have new members since it has been discussed.
> Maybe someone else learned from the thread?
> ...


I tried to stick with just the 0 scale forums and general forums as everyone here 
should have seen those posts or at least skimmed past them. Also there is this
odd page on the forum. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php Hidden deep in 
the bowels of the Model Train Forum and used little and is very lonely. 

OMG it is the search function. Who knew?

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WE HAVE A SEARCH FEATURE?! 
I guess no one thought to look through a search.
I must have missed the threads as I would have surly added some kind of comment.
Especially how certain American Flyer people used to stress how more realistic their 2 rail is compared to Lionel's 3 rail.
And is was my Buddy Reckers, I always ribbed him when he was alive.........here.:dunno:

I know I would have said something about the 4 rail track. :laugh:


I guess it is RIP for Reckers?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pookybear, I use this fourm exclusively on my phone. The search function does not work with it.


----------



## Sigma957b5 (Feb 21, 2021)

servoguy said:


> I just bought 100+ pieces of AF O gauge track, most of which is 4 rail. I searched the Internet for information and didn't find much. Does anyone know what the 4th rail is for? Or which trains used it? It may have been for a whistle.


The track you have is prewar and it's design with a fourth rail to activate a whistle that was either in the engine, the tender or a special baggage car. For Example the American Flyer Hiawatha Premium set used this track with it's tender whistle which when connected was activated by a push button.


----------

